# A Dad to be



## Daddy1

Hi my name is ben, my girlfriend is 30 weeks pregnant, and she is on this 24/7 so I thought I would see what all of the hoo haa is about. :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

Hi there Ben, and welcome to Bnb :thumbup:
Congratulations on your girlfriends pregnancy


----------



## Daddy1

awww thanks schweety! :D hows ur pregnancy going? :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

none of your business actually. :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Daddy1

hahaha ur funny! I have a twin called bill.


----------



## LoisP

That's nice babe. :dohh:


----------



## Daddy1

It is indeed. What you been doing during ur pregnancy then? U bin up to much????????????? safe


----------



## LoisP

:dohh:


----------



## Daddy1

:thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

:haha:


----------



## Daddy1

So have you got a girl or a boy on the way? x


----------



## LoisP

:blue:


----------



## Daddy1

very nice :) congratulations. any names decided?


----------



## LoisP

Congratulations on impregnating me :thumbup:
Right, game over now. Don't like pretending I don't know you, it's weird :dohh:


----------



## Daddy1

yea I agree does feel a bit wierd lol. fancy some lunch? im starving lol. :D xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Yeah i do actually hun :)
We having got anything though, like i said earlier, i want a hotdog. We could grab one on the way to the school, if not you'll have to go shop :hugs: x


----------



## Daddy1

hahaha well thats completely up to you my baby :) u fancy one from the shop or a decent one that gets cooked for us ;) mmmhhhmmmm xxx :D


----------



## LoisP

One that gets cooked for us, definately. :)


----------



## Daddy1

yea u know it they r banging :) :thumbup: ILY baby xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Regalpeas

lol Welcome!


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Lillipop

:wave: Hello,
Welcome to BnB :)


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome to BnB. 

:wave:

V xxxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello & Welcome! :wave:


----------



## carolyn_s

hi and welcome! xx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

welcome :wave:

where abouts in surrey are you nutters?

:flower:​


----------



## LoisP

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl:
> 
> welcome :wave:
> 
> where abouts in surrey are you nutters?
> 
> :flower:​


we are from Cheam/Sutton :) x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Hi and welcome to Baby and Bump :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

:lol: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## xJG30

https://www.angel9oh7.com/images/gif/w/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:wave: Welcome to BnB


----------



## LittlePants

:hi::hi::hi:
and 
Welcome!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------

